# Personalize pen cap



## edccool

Any body know where I can get the parts to personalize the pen cap,l haven’t seen them in a while 
Thanks


----------



## Woodchipper

Could you be a little more specific?  I'm sure there is an answer on the forum.


----------



## mark james

edccool said:


> Any body know where I can get the parts to personalize the pen cap,l haven’t seen them in a while
> Thanks



Is this what you were looking for?

https://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/supplies/personal-initial-pen-system.html

I made some about 4 yrs ago and liked them very much.


----------

